# I call "foul" on Florida!!!



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, so, I took a little vacation to FL. Prior to going, I got in touch with Blueface and Ron1yy and actually plan a bit of my vacation around going to Ron's shop. All I gotta say is, "Damn... these Floridian don't play fair"!

I get there and Ron and a local (not on CS) is there... he hits me immediately with this...

BOOM! An RyJ 01 EL Robusto

Of course, that's just the beginning... I'll save the rest of Ron's beatings until later in this post.

A few other locals showed up (and these guys are a trip... I haven't laughed this hard in a LONG time). Also, Blueface stopped in. He hit me with this:

...also a 601 (shown in a later picture). I can not wait to try that Centurion or the Quay (both were on my MAW lists at one point or another. Plus the 04 Sig6 is gonna be a treat!

HarryCulo hit me with an 06 Boli PC that didn't live till it's photoshoot.

Next up was Made In Dade...:

One of those RG's got smoked (they just kept randomly appearing... )

Before those two showed up, Ron says "I'm feeling evil" and drops a bag of cigars (no small, crappy bag either... this was a heavy-ass sack of premium goodness). Later, I tried to buy 5 of the Oliva PCs, and he wouldn't take my money! The nerve! Then, a CAO Bratalia hat and a Shark finds it's way onto my pile of booty.

As if this isn't all bad enough, I ask for an empty box (as my 30-50 count travel humi can't even come close to holding what I've got with me), and the dude hits me with a box that has 7 cigars in it. (including 2 Master Blends... I've always wanted to try one of those!

Honestly, there's probably cigars missing... Someone gave me a monte and I don't know who it was. I tried my best to remember everything, but when you get home after vacation and have to try to remember where 40 or so cigars came from, it's really hard. All I am sure of are these truths:


Florida does NOT play fair.
Ron makes some damned tasty Kona.
Dominoes scores don't count as much if you don't slam the tiles like they stole your groceries, or if you don't talk crap.
Floridians are some of the most generous, funniest, and nicest guys to be around.

Oh, and I got my ass whooped. (But I certainly didn't go down without a fight, though, did I?) 

Thanks for the hospitality, guys! I had a great time!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

nice:ss


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

remind me if i ever go to florida... to bring a couple tanks and jet fighters with me :tu. Nice hit guys!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Again I'm amazed. What a great bunch of guys.

All the best,
Al


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dayyyyyyyum!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm I think I better work on a better defense plan before I go down! Nice job FL crew! :tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a real shame when someone very worthy gets hit... :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i could of warned ya dball.......next time bring reinforcements:r:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

All I can say is.........................it's a good thing you were on the OTHER side of Florida..... :r

So, tell us who's who in the pic? I'd like to put some names with the faces.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow ! What a crew! :tu

Looks like you were having a great time Bro


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time Dan. Those Florida boys don't mess around chalk another one up for Ron!!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> So, tell us who's who in the pic? I'd like to put some names with the faces.


Blueface, Made In Dade (sitting), me, Ron1yy, HarryCulo and Mike (not on the boards)

:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That'll teach ya ta go in there on your own :r:r damn...looks like a great time was had by all!!:tu:tu


----------



## Ms. Detroit (Dec 31, 2007)

You guys certainlly do like u had a great time!!!! Nice :chk:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Florida Crew never lets you down, or lets you leave empty-handed, Dan! Glad you got to herf with them!

I see Centenario!! :dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> The Florida Crew never lets you down, or lets you leave empty-handed, Dan! Glad you got to herf with them!
> 
> I see Centenario!! :dr


It rum, not vodka :gn stick to your vodkaness:ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bastages!All of them!!! I miss you guys  You can't go to South Florida and not meet up with these guys,good call Dan :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Glad you took the hit, doubt I'd have survived it! Couldn't have happened to a more deserving bro.
:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> It rum, not vodka :gn stick to your vodkaness:ss


Vodka, rum, tequlia, Guinness...I am the gentler, more-flexible icehog.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Vodka, rum, tequlia, Guinness...I am the gentler, more-flexible icehog.


When did this happen? for now you can have my share.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Dan,
The pleasure was ours.
We love hosting folks and are fortunate to get to do it often given so many vacation in Florida.
You were no saint yourself.
Let it be stated you did not accept the "rule" of be hit and don't hit back.
Your arsenal that you fired back was quite impressive and you came prepared for a piss fight.:r
Needless to say, you are an honorary member of the South Florida Crew.

Glad to see you noticed that when we play dominoes, you don't put your hands anywhere near the game or they may get cut off when we slam them.:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> When did this happen? for now you can have my share.


When Alex introduced me to Centenario in Florida.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> When Alex introduced me to Centenario in Florida.


its that good Eh?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> its that good Eh?


That good. :2


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

and discount liquor don't have it


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> That good. :2


I think Perry may get his butt handed to him for what he did lately to some of the boys down here.
They have an arsenal of Centenario at their disposal.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I think Perry may get his butt handed to him for what he did lately to some of the boys down here.
> They have an arsenal of Centenario at their disposal.


His first recovery drink! :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> I think Perry may get his butt handed to him for what he did lately to some of the boys down here.
> They have an arsenal of Centenario at their disposal.


I gotta pretty big butt bro:ss (some things never are the same once they leave the steeltrap)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> His first recovery drink! :tu


that mixed with my Ingenios :ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Vodka, rum, tequlia, Guinness...I am the gentler, more-flexible icehog.


At the suggestion of the FL Crew, I went to Tobacco World, where they remembered you as a "huge gorilla". I guess you're a pretty big guy... 

They gave me a killer discount on smokes there, too... what an awesome place that is as well!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DBall said:


> Blueface, Made In Dade (sitting), me, Ron1yy, HarryCulo and Mike (not on the boards)
> 
> :tu


Mike is Anejo77. Right now he is trying to get back on the board, but is having login issues.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

DBall said:


> At the suggestion of the FL Crew, I went to Tobacco World, where they remembered you as a "huge gorilla". I guess you're a pretty big guy...
> 
> They gave me a killer discount on smokes there, too... what an awesome place that is as well!


Glad to hear you made it.
I didn't hear back from you after you called me looking for it so I assumed you found it OK.
You were in the ballpark at the time so no way you could not find it.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Dan, the pleasure was all ours. And please, don't play innocent, You were fighting the whole way!!!! It's just that we out numbered you :r 


Next time, I'll take some time off so we can REALLY get to smoking!!!!!


ron


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Glad to hear you made it.
> I didn't hear back from you after you called me looking for it so I assumed you found it OK.
> You were in the ballpark at the time so no way you could not find it.


Yeah, I was there... it really was a great place... thanks for the directions! I finally got my hands on some Pepins (2 illusione mk's, 2 illusione 68's, and a tat noella). Not a huge haul, but a tasty one nonetheless... (hell... I had no room left after those crazy guys got done with me).


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Needless to say, you are an honorary member of the South Florida Crew.


Carlos, I'm honored... I changed my cut for that. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> and discount liquor don't have it





Blueface said:


> I think Perry may get his butt handed to him for what he did lately to some of the boys down here.
> They have an arsenal of Centenario at their disposal.


I don't know what you are talking about :r :gn :mn !!!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> I don't know what you are talking about :r :gn :mn !!!!
> 
> Ron


Carlos knows :r he is a Vintage Cuban, with the knowledge of many Gorillas


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dan - you got whooped!! Glad when I go to Florida it is to Key West, and no where near those guys!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Conch Republican said:


> Dan - you got whooped!! Glad when I go to Florida it is to Key West, and no where near those guys!!


Ha HA!!!! You would be wrong!!!!! We have 2 of the South Florida Crew that live in the Keys!!!!!! You can run, But you'll just die tired!!!!!

Ron


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That's some Gorilla-love Florida style. Way cool!:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> I think Perry may get his butt handed to him for what he did lately to some of the boys down here.
> They have an arsenal of Centenario at their disposal.


funny you say that, one of your very own is to afraid to go near what I sent down there:r:r:r:gn:gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DBall said:


> At the suggestion of the FL Crew, I went to Tobacco World, where they remembered you as a "huge gorilla". I guess you're a pretty big guy...
> 
> They gave me a killer discount on smokes there, too... what an awesome place that is as well!


Isn't Tobacco World the Bomb? Kris and all the staff were some of the finest BOTLs I have had the pleasure to meet. I am hoping TW is my hometown B&M in a few years.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Isn't Tobacco World the Bomb? Kris and all the staff were some of the finest BOTLs I have had the pleasure to meet. I am hoping TW is my hometown B&M in a few years.


smuggle me in your duffel bag. I'm done with northland winter


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> smuggle me in your duffel bag. I'm done with northland winter


I will buy a big bag.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I will buy a big bag.


bag split. this was a crappy winter


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> bag split. this was a crappy winter


I have a thing for bags....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> I have a thing for bags....


bring her too, as long as I get on top:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Dan, so happy to hear you had a great time and you definitely got what you deserved. :tu

Thansk for sharing the great stories and photos.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Next time, I'll take some time off so we can REALLY get to smoking!!!!!


Sweet god, man... "_really get to smoking_"? Here's what I had in one day:

01 RyJ EL Robusto
00 Partagas Lonsdale
06 Boli PC
05 RG PC

I think I'm forgetting one, but I'm not sure... I thought I had 5 until I wrote them out, but I'll update if I figure it out.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Good thing you like 'em small!!:ss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Good thing you like 'em small!!:ss


These two aren't too small:

01 RyJ EL Robusto
00 Partagas Lonsdale

Hell.. that was the first robusto I smoked in a LONG while... Can't wait till it's warm here (or, as was requested by the FL crew, I could always just move down there...)


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time with some great BOTL! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DBall said:


> These two aren't too small:
> 
> 01 RyJ EL Robusto
> 00 Partagas Lonsdale
> ...


it is compared to a Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

It was a great pleasure to meet you, its always fun to meet CS guys and share some smokes and laughs. But FYI, we do struggle a bit with winters down here as well..... and occaisionally it even gets down in the 50's..... brrrr. :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> It was a great pleasure to meet you, its always fun to meet CS guys and share some smokes and laughs. But FYI, we do struggle a bit with winters down here as well..... and occaisionally it even gets down in the 50's..... brrrr. :ss


Why I oughta.... :r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Man the Florida crew does not play around. No wonder why Booker is afraid of the FL Crew :r

It is good to go on vacation, but even better if you can herf with a few gorillas. :2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MeNimbus said:


> Man the Florida crew does not play around. No wonder why Booker is afraid of the FL Crew :r
> 
> It is good to go on vacation, but even better if you can herf with a few gorillas. :2


Booker fears no crew,


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

great lookin' crew... i'm gonna have to make it down there someday!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those Florida boys realy know how to live it up.

Great that you got to herf with them and herf in style.


----------

